# Weekly Competition 2013-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' U R F2 R F' U F2
*2. *U R U2 F2 R U F U2
*3. *F U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U' R2
*4. *R' U2 F R U2 F' R U' F' U'
*5. *F2 U' R' U2 F U2 F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' R' B U' B' R F2 R' D2 R
*2. *F2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 D' U' F' D2 U' L' F R' U' B D
*3. *F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B L D R2 U2 B' D2 F L
*4. *D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 U L2 U B L D U L2 B' F' R' U2 L'
*5. *F D L' B U D' R B2 R D' R' L D2 B2 L' U2 D2 B2 R F2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' F D' Uw2 B' Fw Uw B' Fw F2 Uw' R' B' F2 Uw Fw2 Uw B' U2 R F' Rw D' Rw2 R U2 Rw' D' F2 D2 Rw' B2 Fw' Rw R' Uw' U' F' Rw' Fw2
*2. *F Uw' B2 Fw U L Rw2 U2 L2 D' B2 F Rw' D B' D Uw2 L' F2 Rw Fw' U2 Fw2 U2 F L2 U2 Fw D2 Rw2 Fw L Fw L2 D2 U2 Fw F' Uw F'
*3. *Uw' R2 U' L Rw Fw' Rw' D B2 Uw2 U' Rw2 U2 F Rw' F' D Fw D U2 Fw2 D Fw Rw R2 F' D' R2 B' F' R' Fw Rw2 R2 D2 Rw' U2 B2 Fw L2
*4. *R2 D2 Uw' U2 L' Rw D2 F Uw' U2 R2 B' F2 Rw Fw2 L' F' L D2 Uw2 U' L' Fw2 R B' F2 R2 Uw F L2 R2 D Fw2 L D' Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 Uw'
*5. *B2 Fw Uw' U' L2 Fw U Fw' L' Uw2 F Rw R' B F D2 Uw Fw D R2 Fw' D B L2 Rw R2 F2 U2 F2 Rw B' Rw' Uw B' Fw' U L2 Uw' F L

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Dw2 B' Bw L2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw R' D Dw Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 R2 D2 U' B' F2 Dw Bw F2 D' B D' Rw' Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 B Uw2 L2 R' Dw B' L' Rw2 U Lw2 Bw' F' Rw' F2 L Bw Dw Uw L' Rw U2 Lw' Fw R2 F2 Dw R'
*2. *Rw2 U R' U2 L Lw' Bw2 F Lw' Rw2 Fw Lw' D' Lw' Rw B' Fw2 F Dw' Rw2 Fw L' D2 Uw U B Lw2 Fw2 Dw' B F2 L Bw2 F' Uw' L2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw R Bw' D' Lw R B Lw B' Fw Lw2 B2 Bw2 Lw' F Dw L Bw' L2 F L' Lw2
*3. *L Bw2 Dw Uw2 B L' B Uw' U Lw2 B' L B F2 D Bw2 Rw' B L2 Rw' R2 U B' Fw' Rw2 Uw L D' Rw2 Dw' B Dw' U L' R' B2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' Bw' Fw2 F' Uw2 L F' L2 R2 Bw L2 Lw' B' U F' Dw2 B2 Fw2 D L' B2 Uw2
*4. *Uw2 U2 Lw Rw2 Uw Bw2 Rw U' Rw2 U' Fw' Dw U2 Fw Lw Rw' Uw' B2 Dw Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw U2 L2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 D' Dw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 D2 U Rw U2 Bw' F D Bw Fw U F Lw R Fw' F R' D2 Bw D B2
*5. *Fw2 D2 U2 B Fw2 Uw R' Uw' Lw' Rw R' Fw D Fw Lw2 B' Lw2 U' Lw' B2 Rw B Fw L' Lw F' Uw' Bw' Uw' R D' U' R' U2 L2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' U2 L Lw2 D Dw' Rw' R' D Uw2 Lw2 D U Lw' U B2 Fw R2 Dw' B2 U2 L U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' F U 2B' L 3R2 2B2 3F' F' 2L2 3R' 2R2 2F' D2 2L' 3F' F 2L 2R2 D' 3F2 2D2 B' 2B' F' D' 3U2 B2 2B 3R 2D' 2L' 3R' R2 3F' D' 3U2 2R' R' F' 2D 3F 3R 2D 2U 2B' 2R2 R2 3U' 2U' L 3U' L2 F' 3U' 2R R' 2U 2F' 2L 2R2 R 3F2 F' 2U' 2L' R 3U2 B' 2L
*2. *L' F2 3U 2R' 2U 2L2 2R 3F F 2D' 2U 2R' 2U 2R2 2D 2B 2U 3F2 2U' B2 2D2 2U' 3F 2F2 L' D2 R' F' L2 3R2 2D2 F2 2R' 3U' 3R2 2F2 D 2D2 U2 3R 2R 2D' 2B 3F' R2 2B 2R' 3U 2U' 2L2 2F 2R2 D' 2D2 U 2F' U2 2L' 2D' 3U2 3F2 3R 3U' U F' 2R' B' L 3U 2U2
*3. *D2 L' 2L2 2D2 B 3R2 2D F' 2R' 2B2 2D' 2U' B' L2 2U' U2 2R' 2U R' B' 3F' F' 3U2 2U 2R' U' 3F2 L' 2L 2F D' 2B2 2F' U 3F F' 3U U B2 F 3U R U2 2F' D' 2B F' U2 R 3U L2 D2 2B 3F' 2F' 2R 2B' F' L 3R 2F2 F D2 3F2 L 2F2 L2 2U' U' F2
*4. *2U2 2F2 3R' D F' 2R 2U B2 R 3U2 B 2B' 3U 2F2 2L' F R' U2 2L' 3R2 2R D 2L 3U 2L F 2R F2 L R' 3U' 2U 3R' 2F D' 2B U' 2B2 R' 2B 2D' 3U' 2L2 3R2 D 3U2 2L 3R R2 3U' L2 2L' B 2B2 U R2 3F 2F2 3R2 B2 2U' 3R B2 D2 3U' B F' 2R' 3F' 2F2
*5. *B2 2F' F2 3U2 3R' D 2D 3U' 2U2 U2 2L' 3R 2F' 3R2 2B' 2L' 2B' 2R 2B 3U' 3F' U2 L2 B2 3F 3R2 3U' 2U2 F2 3U U' 2R' U F 3U2 2R' 3U L' 3F2 R 2B' F 3R 3F2 R 2D2 L' B 2R' 2D' 2U2 2R R 2B2 L2 2U2 3R2 2F L' 3R 2F 2U' R 2F' 3U2 U' B F2 2R B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 B2 2L' 3L' D2 2U2 2F U' 3R U' 2B F 2L' 3L' D' 2U2 3F 2R2 3B2 2D2 3U2 R 3B' 2U' F 2D' 3U' B' 3F2 F' 2D U F D' R' 2F2 R 3D' L' 2B 2D' 3U' 2L2 2F2 F' L' 3B' F2 R2 3B' 2L 2F U L 3B2 3U2 2L 3F2 2R' D2 3D2 3U 2U' 3B L' 3D R' 2D2 2R2 3D' 2L D 2U' 2L' 3R2 3B 2D' F' 2R U' 3B 2U' B D 3U2 3R2 2B2 2R' 2B2 L 3R2 B 2L' 3B' 2L2 R2 3D2 B 3B R2
*2. *2R' 3F' F' D' L2 2B 2F 3L 3B 2F 3D' 3U' L' 3R R2 2D 3U' 3L2 3R2 3F 3U' B2 D 3R2 F2 D 2U' F' 2U U2 L B 3B2 2F' F 3D2 U' 2F' F2 2U 2R 2F' 2D2 2B2 D2 3R U2 2B F2 3U U2 2B L' 3R2 2U2 3F2 R U2 2B2 3B' 3F2 3U2 2U2 3F2 2U2 U' 2L' 3R 2D2 3B 3L' U B2 3B 2F2 3L' 3D' B 2B' D' 3D 2U U' 3L' 3R2 D' 2B2 2F' F D' 3U 2B' 3B 3F' 3U' U' 3F' 2U2 3F' 2F'
*3. *2B 3B 2R2 U2 L 2B2 3L' U B' 2F' D' 3U U' 3L2 2R' R 3D2 U R' F' 3R U2 2L 2R D 2D' 2U2 3F2 U2 2R' 3D' 3U F D' 2D' 3U' B' 2D 2F2 L' 3L' 2R2 2U2 3F R' 2B' F2 2D 3B 3L2 2B' 3U2 3B F2 3D F 2D' 2F' 3D2 2L 3D 3U 2R2 2U' 2R2 2B U' F' 2L' 3D' 2U U' 2R' 2U2 U 2L2 D2 2B 2R2 R' 3U' U' 3L 3R 2D 3B' 2U 2B' 3D 3B2 3L2 3D 2R2 3U 2U' 3B2 3L 3F2 3D' 2U
*4. *2D' 2L 2D' 2R2 B2 U' 3B2 D2 2D2 2U' L 3B' 2R 2F' L2 3B' 2R 2B 2F 3D R 3U2 3B 2U U 2L' R 2B' F' D2 2D2 B2 2B 3F 3D' 3L' 3F2 3D 3B' 2D' 3R' 2B2 2F' U2 3F' D2 B2 3B2 2F 2U L 3R2 3B 2U R' 2B2 2R2 D 2D' 3U' 3R' 3B2 3R2 B2 2B2 3B' 2F2 F 3U2 3F2 2U' L' B2 3L F 2R R B' 3B2 R' 2F 3R2 U2 3B 2L 2D2 2U2 B R2 2U2 3B2 2U 2F2 3D' 2U' 2F 2U' L 2R 3U
*5. *D' 3R' 2F 3L' F 2U' 3L 3D 2R2 R' 2D' R2 U 3L' R 2D2 2U 3B2 D' 2L2 3L' B 3U 3L' 3B2 2L2 2R' R2 3F' 2D' F2 3R2 3U' L' 3R2 2B2 3F 3R' 3U2 2R' 2U 3L' B2 2F 3U B2 3B 2L2 3L' R D' 3F D 2D2 3B2 3L2 3U B' 2B2 L2 3D' 3U 2F2 U' L2 F 3L' R' 3D 3U 3F 2F' U 3R2 2R2 2B2 2R B 2L' 2F2 D2 3B2 F2 U' 3B' D' R' 2B 3F' 2L 3B' U2 B 3B 2D' 3U2 2L2 3R 2D' 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R F R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
*2. *R U' R U' F' R2 U' F' R'
*3. *R F' U R2 U2 F R' F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' L2 D R' B' L D F R B D2 F' U2 R2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2
*2. *R' D2 B U R D2 F L D B R2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 D R2 U2 R2
*3. *B' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 R D' U2 L F R F' U2 F2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Rw Fw' Uw2 U R F2 Rw U B Fw' D' F' L' D L2 B2 D2 Uw U' Fw D' B Rw' B2 Rw2 D B' D' R' Uw' B Uw2 Rw' B' F' D2 B' U' Fw'
*2. *D' Uw2 Fw L' R' Fw L2 D R B Fw F' Rw' B U' R2 B' U Fw U' F' D' Fw Rw2 U R' B Fw2 U L D' L R' B R F D2 R Uw' B
*3. *L2 D2 Rw' B' D' Rw2 F' D2 Uw2 U L2 R D' L R2 D Uw' F' L D2 L' B R' Uw Rw F Rw2 Fw L' R2 Fw' D U2 Fw2 U' B2 Rw' R Uw L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Rw F' U Fw2 Dw2 U' F Rw2 Fw' L D' Bw2 Fw2 Rw D B' Fw2 D2 Dw2 Rw Fw' Lw2 Bw Rw2 Uw B' Rw B Fw' L Rw' R2 U B2 U2 L Bw' Fw F D' Dw2 B F Rw2 B' D2 Dw Fw Dw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Dw2 F' Uw B
*2. *Uw' Fw2 R' U B' Lw' Rw' Bw' Fw L Lw2 D2 Lw' U Bw Fw D' Rw2 B2 L' F D L2 Lw' Rw2 B Bw L2 Lw Rw B D Bw' L2 R2 D' B2 Bw2 Dw2 U' L Dw' L F Dw Uw2 Lw2 F2 R' Uw2 U' Fw' L' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Rw R'
*3. *Fw' F' R2 Bw U2 Fw2 Lw' Bw D' F' R' B' Bw2 L' U' Fw2 D2 B2 Bw2 U' Fw' D' Uw' L' F U' L B' Lw2 Rw' F2 D' U Fw Dw2 R D Dw2 U2 R B Dw' F Uw Rw2 Bw D' Uw F' Dw Uw Lw' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 L' Uw' Lw R D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 L2 2D2 B D2 3U' 2U' U2 L2 3R' R B' 2B' 3R 3F' 2L2 R2 F2 L' 3R' 2B 2F' U F' R' 3F' 2L 3U 2L' 2B 3U2 2B 3F F 3R2 R 3U U2 2L2 2U2 2R' 3U' L2 2L 3R2 B2 3F2 R2 2U2 U2 2B 2F' 2L B 2U' B 2B2 F2 U 3F' R' 2D' 2U2 2L R D' 2B F L 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D 2B2 2F 2U' U' 3R2 3D2 R2 3D 3L F' 2D' 2U F' L R D 3L2 2B2 3B' 3L2 3F R2 3D' R2 U2 3R B2 3B' 3D2 B' 3B' F L 3D2 3R 2R 3B' 3F 2F F' L 2B 2R2 2D 2U 3R' D' R 3B F' R' U2 F 3D B2 3B2 3F 3L' 3B2 2D 2R2 R2 3U2 2B2 D2 2B 2F' D' 2D2 3B2 2L' 3B2 3U 2U 2R' U2 L 3R2 R2 3B 2L F U' 2L 2R2 3D L2 3R D R U2 B' 3U 3B U2 2B 2L2 2R 3F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F L D' U' L' B L2 D2 R
*2. *U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L2 D R B2 R D U' R B L2 R2
*3. *D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F U L2 U L' U' R' B F U2
*4. *D F2 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 F' L R F L' B U' R2 D' F L'
*5. *L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 R2 D B L2 B' U' R U2 B' D' U2
*6. *U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' B F L' F D2 B2 D L B' U'
*7. *U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U B U R U2 B2 R2 U' F' D
*8. *R' L' F2 L U F' R' U R' U F2 R2 D L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U'
*9. *L2 U F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D U L' U F D' R' B' U' B2 L U2
*10. *D2 R' U2 L2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U B F U' L2 U' F D2 R2
*11. *F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 U R2 U2 L' U' R2 U2 R F' D2 B U F2
*12. *F2 U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 D R' U' L B D2 L' U' B2 L'
*13. *B' U F' B2 U2 D2 L' D' F' U D2 R D2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 R2
*14. *F U B2 R2 L' D' F U2 F2 B' D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 L'
*15. *R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U' R B R2 D' L D' L U' R D'
*16. *R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B D2 U2 R2 F R' U2 F' U' F2 D' L' U' L' U'
*17. *L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L D U' L' R2 D' B' R' D F
*18. *B2 D2 F2 R U2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' R B' D' U' R U2 R' F U'
*19. *R2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L B L U L B2 D2 R' F'
*20. *R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F' D' F L2 U L' B' U L2
*21. *L' F' D2 F R' D' B' U R' B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2
*22. *B2 D2 R F' D' R' F' U' B R U' F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2
*23. *D L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B U2 B' R' B' U' L2 U R2 B
*24. *F D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B F2 L2 U2 L R D' F' D2 B' L' D2 U2
*25. *F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 L' D2 B' L' D2 B' U' R U' F
*26. *D B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U B' L R2 F2 D' U' L' F' U2 L2
*27. *L2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D B2 L2 D' L U F2 R U2 B' R2
*28. *B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 D R D2 B' R' U L' U' R' B' U
*29. *B2 D2 R F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' R2 B L R2 D L F' U L D L
*30. *D' L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' U' B L' B' F2 D R D2 B' F R'
*31. *B2 D F2 D R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L U L R' B' R' U' F D2 B2
*32. *L2 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B' D' B' R' U L D' R' B'
*33. *R' B2 R D2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R D2 U R' B' L2 R' B
*34. *D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R F2 D U2 F R' D' U' L2 B
*35. *R2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 B F2 U L' F' U R' D' R D
*36. *B2 D2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 F' L R D' L F2 R' D' R2 U'
*37. *U' L F' L F' B U' L F R F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2
*38. *L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 F D' L D' R F R B' F'
*39. *D2 R2 B' L2 B R2 F' D2 B' D2 R' D B R2 B2 D U' F' R' B' L2
*40. *U2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 R' B L' F' L2 U2 R F2 D R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R B2 F' U' B F' U' B' U' L U
*2. *U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 L B2 R' D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 F
*3. *B' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 D B F' D F' L2 R F' D2 U
*4. *R2 F' U2 R2 B D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B D' F' L' B D R D L D'
*5. *F2 B U2 B2 R' U D2 B' R D R B2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R2 L' U2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L F D R2 B2 D2 L D' B D'
*2. *U' R L D' L' F R' B L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R D2 R B2
*3. *U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 U R2 U B2 F' L U L2 R' B'
*4. *R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F L U L2 D L B D2 L R
*5. *F B' L' U' D' L2 B R2 F2 R' U' B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F2 L2 D' F2 D U2 R2 B2 D' B F L D R2 F D F' L2 U'
*2. *D B2 L' U2 R' B R F2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R B2 D2
*3. *B2 D L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' D F2 U2 R D B' U B'
*4. *D2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 F' R2 U L' R' U2 F L2 B'
*5. *R2 F2 D2 U2 R B2 L U2 F2 U2 R U R D' F' R U2 L' F R D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' D L' B2 L' R2 F L' R' U' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U F' U R2 U F2 R' U
*3. *L2 F' R' D' B2 L' B' U2 F R2 U2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2
*4. *L' Fw2 R' F2 Rw B2 Rw R' Fw2 R' D Fw2 Rw' B U2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw' R' D U B' L2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw' D' Rw F R' B' D2 Rw D L2 D Fw' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U2 R' U' F U2 F2 R' U'
*3. *L' U L' F B' D' F B' U B2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 L'
*4. *D2 L2 B2 F2 L R' D' L B D Uw F' Uw2 U' R' F' D2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' Fw' D' Uw2 U Rw2 B D B' Fw2 U F' R B2 L2 R' Fw' R2 U L2
*5. *Rw D' U' Bw2 L' Lw' Dw Rw R2 U2 L Bw2 D' U Rw2 Dw Bw2 U' Fw Dw B' U2 Bw' Fw F2 Lw' Rw Bw D2 Dw' Lw' Bw F2 Uw' U2 F Lw D R' Uw U B Dw' Lw' B2 F2 L' F' Dw L Lw' Rw' Bw L2 Rw Bw2 F Uw' Bw Lw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R B L' R' L' U B l' r'
*2. *R U' L R U R B l' r' b u
*3. *U L U B' R' U' L U' R' l u
*4. *U' B' R L' B' R' L U R l' r' b
*5. *L B R U B' U' R U' l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 4)
*3. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-1, -2)
*5. *(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, -4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R U L' D R' D L D'
*2. *L D R L R D R L
*3. *U D' R' D' L' R' D' U'
*4. *U' D R' D U D L D U
*5. *U L D L R L' D R'


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2013)

3x3: 16.64, 16.40, (18.50), 15.33, (14.37) = 16.12
4x4: 1:04.60, 1:06.89, (1:11.25), 1:08.50, (55.19) = 1:06.66
5x5: 1:37.36, 1:28.00, 1:30.18, (1:38.04), (1:27.88) = 1:31.85
6x6: 3:02.85, (2:42.21), (3:17.92), 2:53.59, 3:03.48 = 2:59.97
7x7: (4:07.41), 4:08.21, (4:28.26), 4:21.36, 4:18.79 = 4:16.12
OH: (28.18), 31.36, 28.76, 31.09, (55.25) = 30.40
Megaminx: 2:10.08, (2:10.42), (1:58.71), 2:03.48, 2:08.96 = 2:07.51
Pyraminx: (8.31), 11.46, 10.79, (25.96), 18.05 = 13.43
Square-1: 25.06, (21.43), (28.13), 22.90, 21.64 = 23.20


----------



## Roman (Dec 25, 2013)

4bld: dnf, dnf, *3:18.27*[1:34.26]
5bld: *6:56.29*[3:05], dnf, ...


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 25, 2013)

*2x2 : *4.84, (DNF), 6.11, (4.57), 5.04 = *5.33*
*3x3 : *13.85, (16.38), 15.98, 14.96, (13.09) = *14.93*
*4x4 : *(1:10.72), (54.87), 1:00.19, 1:09.47, 1:04.56 = *1:04.74*
*5x5 :* 1:58.03, (1:47.05), 1:48.44, (2:02.38), 1:49.29 = *1:51.92*
*6x6 : *3:19.61, 3:13.82, (3:37.42), (3:04.12), 3:12.27 = *3:15.23*
*7x7 : *(4:35.11), (4:11.66), 4:25.58, 4:27.31, 4:13.08 = *4:21.99*
*2x2 BLD : *48.31, 47.36, DNF = *47.36*
*3x3 BLD : *2:31.40, 2:43.22, DNF = *2:31.40*
*4x4 BLD : *14:07, 16:58, 15:33 = *14:07*
*5x5 BLD : *27:37, 28:23, DNF = *27:37*
*Multi BLD : 5/6 (47:40)*
*OH : *46.99, 46.97, (48.25), 42.39, (40.01) = *45.45*
*MTS : *(41.50), (DNF), 1:00.48, 57.40, 48.16 = *55.35*
*2-4 relay : 1:37.94*
*2-5 relay : 3:21.13*
*Clock : *(15.48), 15.83, (19.14), 16.91, 17.64 = *16.80*
*Megaminx : *1:39.65, (1:54.91), (1:34.84), 1:49.46, 1:35.13 = *1:41.42*
*Pyraminx : *7.16, 6.88, (4.73), (8.02), 6.21 = *6.75*
*Square-1 : *36.79, 35.18, (38.11), 34.91, (34.60) = *35.63*
*Skewb : *(37.08), 17.85, (11.58), 23.60, 19.80 = *20.41*

WTF happend with big blind this week


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 26, 2013)

2x2=4.87, 15.37, 9.75+, 7.07, 8.42=8.41
pyraminx=9.95,(13.48),(8.85),12.88,13.30=11.95

Improving!Yay!


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 26, 2013)

*3BLD:* 56.53, DNF(58.00), (39.66) = *39.66*
*3x3:* 9.34, (13.62), 12.09, (8.91), 8.98 = *10.14* counting 12 argh. 8.91 was an EPLL skip.
*2BLD:* 18.13, DNF(21.22), 16.10 = *16.10*
*2x2:* (3.60), 2.53, 3.34, (2.16), 2.87 = *2.91*
*OH:* (17.41), 23.47, 20.86, 23.95, (29.95) = *22.76*
*2-4Relay:* *1:17.13*


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 27, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 10.51 7.15 (5.76) (10.85) 8.07 = *8.58* 
*3x3x3*: (21.15) 23.02 23.72 (28.96) 22.59 = *23.11* 
*4x4x4*: 1:58.02 (1:58.87) 1:56.37 1:57.91 (1:51.44) = *1:57.43* //First sub 2 average and PB single, cube SS


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 28, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 4.80, 4.67, (3.64), 4.75, (6.61) = *4.74*
*3x3x3*: 11.11, 13.75, (14.36), (10.41), 13.69 = *12.85*
*4x4x4*: 44.17, (43.63), 48.25, (58.08), 47.32 = *46.58*
*5x5x5*: 1:37.15, (DNF), 1:57.55, (1:36.98), 1:45.96 = *1:46.89*
*6x6x6*: 3:17.21, 3:15.21, (3:36.86), (3:05.46), 3:36.26 = *3:22.89*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (43.42), (37.30), 42.66, 40.28, 39.05 = *40.66*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*:* 1:27.10*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *2:52.84*
*Clock*: (26.98), 27.74, 28.08, (DNF), 29.30 = *28.37*
*Megaminx*: (2:12.37), 1:57.32, 1:56.68, (1:43.97), 1:44.39 = *1:52.80*
*Pyraminx*: (9.55), 8.30, 8.58, (6.73), 8.99 = *8.62*
*Square-1*: 1:19.35, (1:02.25), 1:14.85, (DNF), 1:06.35 = *1:13.52*
*Skewb*: 16.17, (13.55), 20.56, (23.69), 19.72 = *18.82*


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

Square-1: (3:08.39), 2:52.89, 2:45.65, (1:46.60), 2:44.40 = *2:55.23* PB Single/Ao5


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 28, 2013)

Spoiler: No wonder why Mats' program gets confused from time to time


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 29, 2013)

*2x2:* 6.83, (5.27), 6.68, 5.89, (7.55) = 6.47
*3x3:* (23.99), 19.31, 20.15, 19.76, (16.96) = 19.74
*4BLD:* DNF(24:59.81)[15:09.10], DNF(25:39.15)[14:34.66], DNF(20:54.49)[14:12.33] = DNF
*3x3 OH:* 31.40 27.36 24.89 (23.25) (32.87) = 27.88

1st 4bld was most likely a forgotten setup move, 2nd was off by 4 corners.


----------



## CuberBen (Dec 30, 2013)

2x2: (DNF), 6.34, 6.62, (5.64), 7.77 = 6.91

Square 1: (48.71), 58.95, (1:05.53), 53.03, 54.21 = 55.39


----------



## ryo (Dec 31, 2013)

2x2 : 4.89, 4.82, (3.54), 4.02, (5.87) = 4.58
3x3 : (12.48), 13.32, (16.88), 14.42, 13.44 = 13.73

3x3 FM : 27 HTM



Spoiler



I found two good solutions, the second one is the best, 27 HTM, but i let you see my first 'cause it explains how I found it.

First solution :

U B' U'_ 2 green pairs (3)
R F'D2 _ preparation for 2x2x3 green/white (3/6)
B'R _ conservation of the red/blue/yellow pair (2/8)
L2 D L _ 1x2x2 bloc on yellows (3/11)
R' B2 U' B' U R _ extension to 3X cross on F - saving another yellow pair (6/17)
R D' R' D'_ put in place the (all lucky) solved pieces (4/21)
x2 R _ trying a naive solve by V perm, because of apparent cancellation (5/22)
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U'R' U R' F R F _ speed V perm (14/36)
F' _ set up cancellation (1/37)

First solution with the cancellations :
U B' U' R F'D2 B'R L2 D L R' B2 U' B' U R2 D' R2 D' F' R' F2 D' F' D F' R F (29 HTM)

2nd solution _ i wanted to try to use the good green F2L i found in 1st solution, using a D2 premove
(premove D2)
U B' U'R F'D2 B'R L2 D L _ 3X cross + one pair (11)
R' B R' U R U' R _ F2L + edges orientation (7/18)
r' U' L U' L' U2 L _ sune (7/25)
U' _ skip ! (1/26)
B2 _ cancel premove (1/27)

U B' U'R F'D2 B'R L2 D L R' B R' U R U' R r' U' L U' L' U2 L U' B2 (27 HTM)


----------



## Mikel (Dec 31, 2013)

4x4 Blindfolded: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF

[4:30, 9:26.77]

Pretty bad time for me, but I screwed up my memorization and had to fix parts of it. I also forgot to memorize 2 swapped wings.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm having problems with the submission website, which is why the new competition (2014-01) is not active yet. Hopefully we'll have something working soon.


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

3x3
(12.69), 12.69, 11.50, 12.29, 10.35= 12.16
Meh
Skewb (15.66), 11.06, 5.65, (4.09), 13.16= 9.95 average
First sub 10.. Counting 5 wat
I'll do 2x2 later.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2014)

And then the results of the last Forum weekly competition of the year:
congratulations especially to Iggy, riley and mycube. And an extra one
to Iggy, who I think overtook mycube on this years total score this very
last week. I'll be back with the totals tomorrow .

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.09 nccube
 2.36 Coolster01
 2.91 Tao Yu
 3.30 riley
 3.53 yuxuibbs
 3.58 Iggy
 4.20 mycube
 4.58 ryo
 4.66 uvafan
 4.69 bryson azzopard
 4.74 FaLoL
 5.33 bacyril
 5.55 qaz
 5.66 nikanika555
 5.74 MadeToReply
 5.78 giorgi
 5.81 tdm
 6.21 ickathu
 6.22 bh13
 6.29 jaysammey777
 6.38 Mikel
 6.47 PianoCube
 6.82 Spaxxy
 6.91 CuberBen
 6.99 Regimaster
 7.11 LostGent
 7.15 blairubik
 7.35 ichcubegern
 8.41 tengurocks
 8.58 MarcelP
 8.69 larosh12
 8.70 Schmidt
 9.48 Mike Hughey
 32.67 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(42)

 9.42 antoineccantin
 9.64 nccube
 9.83 stevecho816
 10.06 riley
 10.14 Tao Yu
 10.51 Lapinsavant
 12.16 kclejeune
 12.43 uvafan
 12.61 yuxuibbs
 12.62 mycube
 12.85 FaLoL
 13.46 Iggy
 13.57 MatejMuzatko
 13.73 ryo
 14.72 MadeToReply
 14.93 bacyril
 14.93 blairubik
 15.10 Odder
 15.12 Skullush
 15.70 Mikel
 15.71 bryson azzopard
 16.12 Dene
 16.26 typeman5
 16.36 bh13
 16.62 qaz
 18.22 jaysammey777
 18.55 tdm
 18.74 ickathu
 19.74 PianoCube
 19.89 Regimaster
 19.91 ichcubegern
 20.59 Mike Hughey
 21.95 larosh12
 22.00 nikanika555
 22.21 Schmidt
 23.11 MarcelP
 26.08 LostGent
 26.12 rj
 29.84 giorgi
 33.28 qoqo
 34.62 ComputerGuy365
 42.56 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(25)

 39.83 Lapinsavant
 46.58 FaLoL
 47.78 riley
 49.65 Iggy
 50.81 mycube
 1:00.44 MadeToReply
 1:01.29 bryson azzopard
 1:03.11 giorgi
 1:04.37 Spaxxy
 1:04.74 bacyril
 1:05.23 yuxuibbs
 1:05.61 qaz
 1:06.66 Dene
 1:10.31 Regimaster
 1:24.64 blairubik
 1:29.45 Mikel
 1:30.44 ickathu
 1:37.53 Mike Hughey
 1:38.91 jaysammey777
 1:44.04 ichcubegern
 1:55.04 nikanika555
 1:56.11 Schmidt
 1:57.43 MarcelP
 2:07.54 LostGent
 2:21.28 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:18.05 Lapinsavant
 1:29.56 mycube
 1:31.85 Dene
 1:43.08 riley
 1:43.12 bryson azzopard
 1:46.89 FaLoL
 1:51.92 bacyril
 1:57.22 Iggy
 2:10.48 MadeToReply
 2:15.86 yuxuibbs
 2:24.64 Mike Hughey
 3:02.30 jaysammey777
 3:21.63 ichcubegern
 4:51.51 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:59.97 Dene
 3:15.23 bacyril
 3:22.89 FaLoL
 3:26.73 bryson azzopard
 3:58.04 riley
 4:18.94 Iggy
 4:51.65 jaysammey777
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:14.12 mycube
 4:16.12 Dene
 4:21.99 bacyril
 5:14.76 bryson azzopard
 5:34.84 FaLoL
 6:19.33 riley
 7:28.98 jaysammey777
 8:33.96 Spaxxy
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 18.37 yuxuibbs
 20.41 riley
 22.16 mycube
 22.76 Tao Yu
 24.17 Odder
 24.60 Iggy
 25.62 MadeToReply
 26.15 bryson azzopard
 26.66 giorgi
 27.88 PianoCube
 30.40 Dene
 33.69 bh13
 35.99 Regimaster
 38.57 qaz
 39.46 jaysammey777
 39.85 nikanika555
 40.66 FaLoL
 45.45 bacyril
 46.31 larosh12
 49.86 ickathu
 54.58 ichcubegern
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:09.64 riley
 1:58.93 Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 6.27 Coolster01
 11.15 riley
 13.67 Iggy
 16.10 Tao Yu
 21.45 MatsBergsten
 25.89 bryson azzopard
 28.47 nikanika555
 29.22 Mike Hughey
 37.10 qaz
 45.81 blairubik
 47.36 bacyril
 1:15.83 FaLoL
 1:20.41 jaysammey777
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 29.86 riley
 36.19 Iggy
 39.66 Tao Yu
 50.95 mycube
 1:09.28 Mikel
 1:22.74 MatsBergsten
 1:23.05 blairubik
 1:25.91 Mike Hughey
 1:44.50 bryson azzopard
 2:31.40 bacyril
 5:43.34 notfeliks
 DNF qaz
 DNF jaysammey777
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:18.27 Roman
 4:06.50 Iggy
 4:45.18 mycube
 4:47.10 riley
 5:51.41 MatsBergsten
12:55.06 blairubik
14:07.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF Mikel
 DNF PianoCube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:56.29 Roman
 8:51.75 Iggy
11:09.01 mycube
12:07.10 MatsBergsten
22:06.79 qaz
27:37.00 bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

59:08.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

10/12 (32:20)  mycube
9/13 (31:49)  Iggy
8/11 (53:47)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (47:40)  bacyril
3/3 (10:33)  blairubik
2/3 ( 4:05)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 55.35 bacyril
 59.97 jaysammey777
 1:19.51 Iggy
 1:39.98 riley
 2:57.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF FaLoL
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 58.60 riley
 1:11.15 mycube
 1:17.13 Tao Yu
 1:27.10 FaLoL
 1:28.24 Iggy
 1:31.81 yuxuibbs
 1:32.21 MadeToReply
 1:33.89 bryson azzopard
 1:37.94 bacyril
 1:43.72 blairubik
 2:04.31 jaysammey777
 2:13.95 nikanika555
 2:24.45 ichcubegern
 2:34.00 Schmidt
 3:13.61 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:51.55 riley
 2:52.84 FaLoL
 2:55.70 mycube
 2:59.27 bryson azzopard
 3:08.11 Iggy
 3:21.13 bacyril
 3:32.13 yuxuibbs
 4:20.81 blairubik
 5:20.56 jaysammey777
 6:13.13 ichcubegern
 8:28.01 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(3)

 2.05 Mikel
 2.16 Iggy
 2.41 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.08 Iggy
 4.09 Mikel
 5.35 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(17)

 8.85 Skullush
 9.10 antoineccantin
 9.96 kclejeune
 13.80 qaz
 14.94 yuxuibbs
 15.67 Schmidt
 16.11 Iggy
 16.96 riley
 17.07 Mike Hughey
 17.96 Mikel
 18.82 FaLoL
 18.98 bryson azzopard
 19.39 MadeToReply
 20.42 bacyril
 25.63 ickathu
 27.05 stevecho816
 27.74 jaysammey777
*Clock*(9)

 8.88 Iggy
 12.65 qaz
 13.13 yuxuibbs
 15.65 riley
 16.79 bacyril
 17.65 mycube
 22.44 MadeToReply
 28.37 FaLoL
 36.47 ickathu
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.38 Iggy
 5.10 ickathu
 6.65 Regimaster
 6.75 bacyril
 7.62 MadeToReply
 7.74 qaz
 7.90 yuxuibbs
 8.53 riley
 8.62 FaLoL
 8.75 giorgi
 9.23 bh13
 10.17 notfeliks
 11.91 bryson azzopard
 12.04 tengurocks
 12.64 nikanika555
 13.43 Dene
 14.02 Schmidt
 14.44 Mikel
 18.09 jaysammey777
 18.36 LostGent
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:04.84 MadeToReply
 1:27.02 Iggy
 1:41.41 bacyril
 1:43.94 riley
 1:52.80 FaLoL
 1:54.78 jaysammey777
 1:58.22 bryson azzopard
 1:58.31 mycube
 2:07.51 Dene
 2:41.24 ickathu
 3:33.93 ichcubegern
*Square-1*(13)

 21.03 MadeToReply
 23.20 Dene
 24.20 Iggy
 30.19 Skullush
 35.63 bacyril
 53.74 Mike Hughey
 55.40 CuberBen
 1:02.34 bryson azzopard
 1:13.52 FaLoL
 1:38.61 qaz
 2:47.65 TDM
 2:55.23 tdm
 DNF jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 guusrs
27 ryo
29 mycube
30 okayama
36 Iggy
36 riley
44 jaysammey777
59 nikanika555

*Contest results*

370 Iggy
323 riley
293 mycube
261 bacyril
218 FaLoL
209 bryson azzopard
182 yuxuibbs
179 MadeToReply
172 qaz
153 jaysammey777
144 MatsBergsten
141 Tao Yu
131 Dene
111 blairubik
92 Mikel
90 ickathu
89 nikanika555
88 Lapinsavant
81 Mike Hughey
80 nccube
80 giorgi
79 ryo
77 Regimaster
66 uvafan
66 bh13
62 antoineccantin
61 ichcubegern
59 Skullush
56 PianoCube
55 kclejeune
51 Coolster01
49 Odder
47 Schmidt
46 stevecho816
45 tdm
43 Spaxxy
33 MatejMuzatko
32 Roman
29 LostGent
26 larosh12
24 MarcelP
24 CuberBen
23 typeman5
19 notfeliks
18 guusrs
17 tengurocks
15 okayama
8 rj
7 TDM
6 qoqo
5 ComputerGuy365


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay won again! Can't wait to see the grand total.


----------

